# new advert



## mcr (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new government advert on tv about eating healthly??
As usual they explained that your child will have high cholesterol and Diabetes
if you don't change their diet. No mention of type 2 diabetes just diabetes. Once again type 1 sufferers are going to have to explain the difference .
Isn't it about time that some differentiation was made.
I suppose I will have to explain to people when they ask me
How come my child is so thin but has diabetes
Why did I only feed him on sweets when he was little
It's ok as long as I give him a tablet he will be ok
It makes me so ANGRY.
How will people ever be educated if the government can't get it right.
Rant over.


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hang on a minute. You have made it sound like Type 2 are lepers or something. I am afraid that I take humbrage with this thread whereby you are saying that Type 1's are diabetics and Type 2's are something else. We ALL have diabetes. I am Type 2 not overweight, do everything right and am still taking 12 tablets a day and last HB1Ac reading was 9.3. I am very close to injecting. By the wy I am 51 and was diagnosed 2 and a half years ago.

I am afraid that Type 1's are not the be all and end all. Have you not thought that it might be down to a Type 2 to explain the difference.

Rant over.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess the government need to keep the message as simple as possible, so they just speak of 'diabetes' as a possible consequence of poor diet/obesity/lifestyle. Evidence of course, supports this, and by far the majority of people with diabetes are Type 2, so they're trying to get a general warning across to most people at risk.

I must admit that it can be annoying that some people assume that all people who have diabetes have basically brought it on themselves through their own lifestyle choices. I'd be interested to know what proportion of Type 2's do not conform to this picture - I wouldn't be surprised if it was a significant minority, so it's not just Type 1 people who are likely to be irritated by the generalisations.

I got a well-meaning lecture from someone recently who hasn't seen me for 25 years, after I told them I had been diagnosed. They told me how diet and exercise were the key to a healthy life (assuming I must be obese and therefore responsible), despite the fact I had also just told them I had been a marathon runner for the past 25 years and weigh 9 stone!


----------



## kojack (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!!!! Careful folks. We are all diabetics and the government (or rather civil servants) have spent ?millions on various so called health issues, creating stereotypes.
University departments are financially backed to produce the sort of claptrap we are remarking on.
Please, please, please  avoid this T1 andT2 dichotomy.
Write to your MP and he/she might listen if it doesn't cause their reduction in salary/pension/healthcare.

Flaming on here is non-productive. We should be uniting.


----------



## Rachy (Jan 3, 2009)

HEY

I can understand where ur coming from with ur comment about the advert.
I saw it today and thought it was funny that it mentioned diabetes. but ur both right, yes, we all have diabetes but it does seem that the govt doesn't seem to understand the differences between the 2 and put us all under the same category but they are completely different!!
T1 is generally hereditory not due to overweight, stress etc


----------



## skitzzzz (Jan 4, 2009)

ok well iam supposedly type 2 ok here goes iam not over weight i eat healthy etc etc 
i take roughly 800 units yes 800 units of insulin a day thats with my basal and bolus now using pump as 27 injections got a bit rough 
i use concentrated insulin which is easier 
my bs are roughly 12 thats good for me in the beginning was 30+ anything below 7 and iam hypo

so i dont fit in any were as my doc says iam a nightmare which is fine as he is fantastic and boy have i tested his knowledge
 diagnosed in 2003 as type 2 
but my grandfather and his sisters all type 1 it does run in the family
and if anyone asks i just say 'iam diabetic' types in my book shouldnt count everyone is different as my doc lol


----------



## Ruthie24 (Jan 4, 2009)

The bottom line is we're all diabetic - whichever route it took us to get here...

There are so many of the things blamed for diabetes which are also hereditory - overweight, low metabolism etc being 2 main ones.....

I don't feel like a leper.... if I made some bad choices in my life which resulted in this, then what harder a punishment could there be?  Is there anyone who hasn't made bad choices in their life??  Are they always punished??

It's really sad to hear people grading each other dependent on types - surely this message board is designed for us all to learn from each other and help each other - god only knows there's not a lot of that outside here.

Come on folks....fat, thin, healthy, unhealthy, we're all in the same boat.


----------



## katie (Jan 4, 2009)

I was in the bathroom and heard my brother shout out "ERRR DIABETES!" (yeah my brothers are lovely about it and say things like "u can't eat that, it will make u go blind!)lol.  When I came out I was quite offended to hear it was an advert about healthy eating, GRR.

I'm sure MCR didn't mean to offend any type 2's.  But im affraid that obesity is the _Main_ cause of type 2, as well as age etc...  If anyone says how come you aren't obese? I just say, that's type 2!!  Although I know this isn't always the reason someone is type 2, It's just easier to say that.

I do think the advert should say type 2 diabetes and not just diabetes.  because obesity doesn't cause type one but it does cause type 2  sorry


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 4, 2009)

Let's face it - there are only so many messages you can get over in a short advert focused on "eat well" and "move more".  Whether we are Type 1s or Type 2s, we all have a condition that, judging by the posts on this site, confuses all of us at times and yet we sometimes seem to expect Joe Public to understand and differentiate readily

Like MCR I get tired of explaining the difference and I'm Type 2!  My problem is twofold: firstly that people expect me to be able just to adjust my insulin (I don't take it) and secondly that the assumption is then that I have a mild form of diabetes because their granny/friend/negithbour had it and still ate anything they liked.  If only that were so ...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 4, 2009)

My son of 22 (who is not any type of diabetic) was always very thin untill his late teens. People used to have a pop about me not feeding him. I have always given him a balanced diet with a good mix of all the right and wrong things. My son is very active, he walks 15 minutes every day to the station for work, and walks to and from the local shopping center which is a 20 minute walk when he needs to buy anything.

Because my father and an uncle are diabetic, and I am diabetic, there is a good chance my son will also become diabetic later on.

I haven't seen the offending advert, but agree the generalisations don't help. I know a number of people who thought diabetes was something you caught from someone else, rtaher like catching carnal flu. I will keep an eye out for advert.


----------



## lorrie (Jan 4, 2009)

in history cave men didnt live pass 30 and there was a very high mortality rate.it would be lovely to have fresh chemical free food and be able to use all our open spaces but in the real world do we really know what happens to food before we eat it and would you really want to use some of our public spaces.there are so many more medical problems becoming common place these days and they still use diabetes i wonder if diabetes uk had imput in the commerical.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 4, 2009)

*historical lifespans and upsetting Diabetes UK adverts*

I think that historically (calculated using records such a skeletons and gravestones), the pattern of life lengths was very different - large numbers of children didn't live past their first birthday, sometimes only 1 or 2 children from a family of 10 or so lived into adulthood, death in childbirth was relatively common, young men died in violent warfare, everyone suffered during famines etc, but especially the young, old and sick. However, some people lived into their 70s or 80s or beyond. In other words, the low average lifespan was due to relatively more early deaths and the maximum lifespan was about the same. Many of the major killing diseases in western Europe today are due to living long enough to get fat / inactive to get Type 2 diabetse, for cells to become cancerous etc. BUT, some children & young adults get Type 1 diabetes, cancers etc, some people who get Type 2 diabetes have never been overweight or inactive. The important things are to advise people about the actions they can take to reduce their chances of developing eg Type 2 diabetes, cardio vascular diseases, cancers (last 2 are deliberately plurals as they are not single diseases).

I remember a few years back (around 1997/8, I think) being taken aback by adverts by Diabetes UK on the London Underground, showing views of people etc through a screen of black splodges, which is what the world looks like with retinopathy apparently. I think the message was supposed to be that if diabetes is detected and treated early, then complications are less likely, but I didn't like the unexpected assumption (I usually walk when visiting London and cycled when when studying MSc Environmental Technology [Health & the Environment option]) that I was undiagnosed and not looking after myself, and the prediction that I would definitely develop sight problems at some proint - and that nothing could be done if I did.

Overall I feel we should cut some slack to Change4Life campaign and I shouldn't have been as upset by DUK eyesight adverts. These are aimed at the general public, the majority or whom don't have diabetes, although possibly the majority know someone with diabetes (family member, neighbour, classmate, work colleague etc).


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2009)

Further on from my reply my mother bless her was Type 1 and diagnosed at 57 years of age. She sadly died 2 years ago partly due to the diabetes. my elder brother has recently been diagnosed Type 2 and is like a stick insect with no fat on him at all.

Again at the end of the day we are diabetics. I feel (probably because I now take an interest in it) that more and more people are aware of diabetes nowadays and I for one let people know that I have it just in case of an emergency. Generally when I tell them it then takes me half an hour to explain about diabetes which I dont have a problem with as it is making them aware and it also may help a fellow diabetic in the future.

With the medication I am on I am apparently as prone to a hypo as an insulin user even though I am Type 2. The important thing in all of this is that getting diabetes (whether it be Type 1 or 2) in the public eye can only be good and spreads the message and makes people aware of it. Since diagnosis I can only say my treatment has been top drawer from the NHS and continues to be.

Long may it continue.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 4, 2009)

katie said:


> I was in the bathroom and heard my brother shout out "ERRR DIABETES!" (yeah my brothers are lovely about it and say things like "u can't eat that, it will make u go blind!)lol.  When I came out I was quite offended to hear it was an advert about healthy eating, GRR.
> 
> I'm sure MCR didn't mean to offend any type 2's.  But im affraid that obesity is the _Main_ cause of type 2, as well as age etc...  If anyone says how come you aren't obese? I just say, that's type 2!!  Although I know this isn't always the reason someone is type 2, It's just easier to say that.
> 
> I do think the advert should say type 2 diabetes and not just diabetes.  because obesity doesn't cause type one but it does cause type 2  sorry


I'm afraid that you are wrong - obesity is not a cause of type 2 diabetes. Obesity AND diabetes are a consequence of a COMMON underlying factor - METABOLIC SYNDROME

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to say that I am sure that obesity could be a factor in being diagnosed as Type 1 as well. I cannot believe that it is only a possible factor in Type 2???

If someone is overweight and diagnosed as Type 1 would this not be a factor? It always seems to be in Type 2. If it is a factor in Type 2 then surely it must be in Type 1? I could be wrong but would take some convincing.


----------



## lorrie (Jan 4, 2009)

it doesnt matter what type you are we are all diabetics and from this site we have a strong voice and views. i just wish the medical profession and others would stop using it like a punishment for not looking after yourself this is so untrue and gives the wrong impression of what diabetes is


----------



## Ann Reed (Jan 4, 2009)

Type 1 diabetes is an autoimmune condition and has no bearing on weight or lifestyle. The majority of people who get Type 1 are quite young, although there is always an exception to the rule. As the mother of a 9 year old boy who became very unwell just over a year ago and was promptly diagnosed with type 1, I can empathise why the difference needs to be made on this Advert. My son now thinks all his friendsa are going to think it's his fault he has Diabetes. I am in no way saying that anyone with Type 2 is to blame for their condition or that it is any less significant or important than Type 1,  but the fact remains though that there is a difference and the awareness needs to be made in different ways for each type. I hope that they soon find a cure for everyone and anyone who suffers through Diabetes can soon be cured! Maybe then I'll start to sleep properly again!


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 4, 2009)

Obesity is a factor in being diagnosed as Type 2 but what is not yet clear is whether a predisposition to Type 2 or undiagnosed Type 2 also triggers some weight gain and/or the "apple shape" with abdominal fat.  However not all Type 2s are overweight at diagnosis (although I was) and it seems that for all of us, whatever Type, there remain many unanswered questions about the mechanisms that trigger our bodies into either not producing or using insulin properly

Unfortunately, for many, whether diabetic or not, losing weight and then maintaining that weight loss long term is incredibly difficult.  Simple ad campaigns may raise awareness (or even guilt)  but, for example, smokers are now targetted with NHS stop smoking resources yet people with diabetes struggle to get access to even the most basic of structured education that covers aspects of nutrition (eg DESMOND, DAFNE) let alone a broader population besieged by the latest celebrity fad diet.  I suspect that I am not alone in finding the general advice to "eat healthily" at the point of diagnosis let me to all sorts of confusion as I tried to find out more - confusion that was compounded as I started to work out what affects my blood glucose levels.


----------



## Lynne Day (Jan 4, 2009)

Andy said:


> I have to say that I am sure that obesity could be a factor in being diagnosed as Type 1 as well. I cannot believe that it is only a possible factor in Type 2???
> 
> If someone is overweight and diagnosed as Type 1 would this not be a factor? It always seems to be in Type 2. If it is a factor in Type 2 then surely it must be in Type 1? I could be wrong but would take some convincing.




i think this is a very sad comment to make i think it should be taken off the foram as my friends child was diagnosed at 9 months old don't think he was over weight and was breast feed which is ment to help prevent and was not on solids foods yet.


----------



## kitemaster (Jan 4, 2009)

*Wow this is a heated discussion LOL*

Hi everyone, 

Ive yet to see the advert is it TV based, paper or radio?
Please remember though we are 'Diabetic' regardless of type, I can remember only a few years ago when they started to group type 1's and 2's. 
They stated a type 1 was on insulin injections and as people are aware there are now alot of type 2's on injections so this blows the original type 1 and type 2 out of proportion. 

The one thing we must remember is it is a serious condition regardless of well how or badly controlled we are. 

There is no cure and we must stick together and please do not argue about which is worse, they all are!!!


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 4, 2009)

I get annoyed when people ask if I'm diabetic because "I ate too much sugar". Nobody's been rude enough to say it but I'm sure they think it's because I'm overweight too. I don't get annoyed because I'm type 1, but because of the insinuation that anyone has bought diabetes on themselves through poor lifestyle choices. 

It's not acceptable to berate a lung cancer sufferer for smoking, why is it ok to judge diabetic people for their diet?


----------



## lorrie (Jan 4, 2009)

we are all diabetics  the type we are diagnosed with will then depend on our treatment this part is hard enough to get from medical professionals so to explain to joe public is an upward hill.but i think that is the part of our care we should focus on and try to explain.stop listening to people telling us what caused the problem this is a waste of time and very frustrating


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 4, 2009)

i saw the advert this morning  and i was upset  because my son he always had a very good diet and now in his packed lunch at school is the only one with a healthy diet [i have seen the other chilren at lunch time when i was in the class training the teachers]


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 4, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> I'm afraid that you are wrong - obesity is not a cause of type 2 diabetes. Obesity AND diabetes are a consequence of a COMMON underlying factor - METABOLIC SYNDROME
> 
> Regards  Dodger



I agree totally, i was diagnosed type 2 in May 2008, then a few months later oops sorry type 1, but in the mean time i spoke to GP's on the out of hours who had never met me and when i said i am 35 and type 2 the immediate reaction was 'oh your fat or obese then' i got so angry with that statement as yes i may be overweight but i have been on steroids for 14 yrs, who wouldn't be over weight, but in all this rubbish i have a lot of friends who are twice my size who don't have diabetes and have been tested because of their weight, it is so unfair to label type 2's as just FAT people, there are so many fat people out there without type 2 and so many thin people with type 2 so who are you to say it is because your fat, and actually i may be big but i don't over eat or snack mainly on chocs and the like, another myth for fat diabetic people in my opinion


----------



## aymes (Jan 4, 2009)

Andy said:


> I have to say that I am sure that obesity could be a factor in being diagnosed as Type 1 as well. I cannot believe that it is only a possible factor in Type 2???
> 
> If someone is overweight and diagnosed as Type 1 would this not be a factor? It always seems to be in Type 2. If it is a factor in Type 2 then surely it must be in Type 1? I could be wrong but would take some convincing.



Obesity is a risk factor (note not cause) for type 2 diabetes but it has no bearing on the development of type 1 diabetes which is an autoimmune condition. Clearly being overweight would impact on the health of a type 1 both generally and on the treatment of it, insulin resistance etc. But it is wrong to say that it is a factor in developing type 1. 


I think perhaps fall somewhere in the middle of this debate. I have been very pleased that this board hasn't too often descended into the type 1 v type 2 factions in the way that many boards I have belonged to have done. There is so much similar in the treatment of the condition and a lot to learn on both side.There are however some fundemental differences between the two conditions , in particular in their causes and I think there can be a tendancy on both sides to assume that when these differences are mentioned it is some sort of attack on the 'other' diabetes. 

For what it's worth I do think that the advert, and many other things, should make the distinction clearer and say type 2 diabetes, clearly there is still education needed to show that not all type 2s are overweight but I genuinely don't feel that omitting basic facts, such as the fact that there are differences between the types helps anyone and really just adds to the confusion.

The above of course is only my opinion and isn't meant to cause offense as I do feel that this issue is such a minor part of the bigger picture and there is so much more that we all share than makes us different.


----------



## katie (Jan 5, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> I'm afraid that you are wrong - obesity is not a cause of type 2 diabetes. Obesity AND diabetes are a consequence of a COMMON underlying factor - METABOLIC SYNDROME
> 
> Regards  Dodger



well i didnt want to point it out but now i will... type 1 is not usually hereditory...

if we will be pedantic


----------



## katie (Jan 5, 2009)

aymes said:


> I think perhaps fall somewhere in the middle of this debate. I have been very pleased that this board hasn't too often descended into the type 1 v type 2 factions in the way that many boards I have belonged to have done. There is so much similar in the treatment of the condition and a lot to learn on both side.There are however some fundemental differences between the two conditions , in particular in their causes and I think there can be a tendancy on both sides to assume that when these differences are mentioned it is some sort of attack on the 'other' diabetes.
> 
> For what it's worth I do think that the advert, and many other things, should make the distinction clearer and say type 2 diabetes, clearly there is still education needed to show that not all type 2s are overweight but I genuinely don't feel that omitting basic facts, such as the fact that there are differences between the types helps anyone and really just adds to the confusion.



this is my opinion but written in a much more articulate way


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't tend to get too involved in the type 1vs type 2 debate as I don't have either. 

What i think from this thread is that everyone seems to agree on is that they don't want assumptions made about themselves. They wnat to be heard about what there diabetes is and is about for them. 

I know that from my personal expereince i didn't want anyone to think I had Type 2, because of the stereotype of what a person with type 2 is like, looks like. Being a young thin teen with diabetes on tablets was confusing to me and most of the people i met. 

Nowadays I will tend to choose type 1 if I have to choose a type on forms, this website etc. as I am more like a type 1 even though I don't technically have an autoimmune condition.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it is wrong to blame anyone for their lifestyle, whether type 1 or 2 or not diabetic at all. I think diabetes whatever type is a distressing condition and people will be upset when they are diagnosed, and telling them they are to blame for their condition is not at all helpful and will probably be counterproductive. If people do use food to comfort them, and they have been diagnosed with this upsetting condition, and then everyone is telling them they caused it and telling them how to live their life, they will probably turn to food rather than struggling alone to deal with the condition and live a healthy lifestyle.

We need help and support to deal with this condition and encouragement to make any necessary changes, not blame. Whatever caused the condition is irrelevant, the fact is we have it here and now, I do not see any point in going back to the past.

I think it is wrong to use scare tactics about medical conditions to force people to live healthily. Why can't the government use the money they spent on this ad to provide better exercise facilities or to make supermarkets drop the price of fruit and veg, for example, why can't they use it for something constructive instead of always blame blame blame?


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 5, 2009)

*Types*



Lizzie said:


> I think it is wrong to blame anyone for their lifestyle, whether type 1 or 2 or not diabetic at all. I think diabetes whatever type is a distressing condition and people will be upset when they are diagnosed, and telling them they are to blame for their condition is not at all helpful and will probably be counterproductive. If people do use food to comfort them, and they have been diagnosed with this upsetting condition, and then everyone is telling them they caused it and telling them how to live their life, they will probably turn to food rather than struggling alone to deal with the condition and live a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> We need help and support to deal with this condition and encouragement to make any necessary changes, not blame. Whatever caused the condition is irrelevant, the fact is we have it here and now, I do not see any point in going back to the past.
> 
> I think it is wrong to use scare tactics about medical conditions to force people to live healthily. Why can't the government use the money they spent on this ad to provide better exercise facilities or to make supermarkets drop the price of fruit and veg, for example, why can't they use it for something constructive instead of always blame blame blame?



Well Said, I think your right about the government bringing down the cost of healthy food instead of wasting money on adverts that just make the public mad as is clearly apparant on here at the moment, everybody needs to take a step back and stop fighting over who has what and why, it still doesn't stop the fact we have diabetes!!!!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 5, 2009)

Katie,

I can't see where we differ. I agree type 1 is not hereditory! Type 2 most definitely is, because genetic factors pedispose to trigger the disease, but I repeat it is not due to obesity, Metabolic Syndrome has been shown to be the underlying factor for obesity, type 2 diabetes and heart disease, which one gets you first is down to your genes!

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Copepod (Jan 5, 2009)

*hereditory aspects of diabetes*

What is hereditory is the tendency to develop diabetes. What else is needed is a trigger / environment / behaviour. Obesity is the most common trigger in Type 2 - but it is possibele to develop Type 2 without ever being overweight or unfit. Triggers for for Type 1 are not so well understood, but infections are thought to play a part, due to more diagnoses during winter months; lower levels of sunlight, leading to lower levels of vitamin D in the body are also thought to play a part, as rates are higher in Finland than Greece, for example.

Research programmes such as Wellcome Trust Case Control Consortium and Cambridge BioResource are addressing these issues.


----------



## Corrine (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!  My own opinion is that 1) we all have diabetes regardles of the type, 2) we could probably debate for days about the causes and risk factors leading to the onset of diabetes and 3) should we really be arguing about it all?  Instead of wasting our energy arguing *WE* should be educating people - Yes, WE should - the ones in the know.  The ones who live with it on a daily basis, the ones who know all the research and the ones who know best.  And if we are not happy then perhaps we should write to Change4Life and explain it to them - lobby the government, health services or whoever is getting it wrong - because if they dont get it right the general public are going to be misinformed - as I was at diagnosis.  Everything I know about diabetes I know from diabetes.org.uk and these boards - I made an appointment with my GP 2 weeks after diagnosis to tell her what I had found out and to ask if I was on the right track.  The good old NHS doesnt have the money or resources to do things properly and if we (collectively) want to be understood then only we can make sure of that.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jan 5, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Katie,
> 
> Metabolic Syndrome has been shown to be the underlying factor for obesity, type 2 diabetes and heart disease
> Regards  Dodger



Obesity (particually central or viscreal) causes insulin resistance which leads to metabolic syndrome not the other way around. I agree its really irritating to have assumptions made about how you got diabetes whether you're T1 or 2. However although not all T2s are overweight at diagnosis around 80% are so dont know how you can say obesity has nothing to do with it-just becasue you dont like the facts doesnt mean they aren't true!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2009)

We are all aware of the health implications here, and why some people are more prone to diabetes than others.

One thing the advert has done is highlighted the need for more and better education of everyone. The other thing the advert has done (even with those of us who still haven't seen it) is it has got us talking.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 5, 2009)

sunflower_harvester said:


> Obesity (particually central or viscreal) causes insulin resistance which leads to metabolic syndrome not the other way around. I agree its really irritating to have assumptions made about how you got diabetes whether you're T1 or 2. However although not all T2s are overweight at diagnosis around 80% are so dont know how you can say obesity has nothing to do with it-just becasue you dont like the facts doesnt mean they aren't true!



Wow bitch much!


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jan 5, 2009)

In the nicest possible way


----------



## mcr (Jan 5, 2009)

*Didn't mean to cause offence but.....*

I will fill you in with my history and why not defining type1/2 really annoys me.
1. My sister was diagnosed with type 1 40 years ago at the age of 4
2. My son was diagnosed in the same month and aged 4  just like my sister but with 36 years seperating them.
3 My father has type 2

I grew up with all the hard horrendous things my mum had to cope with trying to keep my sister on track. When she was first diagnosed she was told by the consultant that she probably wouldn't live past her teens. So I am not a complete novice. I watched my children like hawks in regards to food etc knowing that type 1 could rear it's ugly head within my family.I self diagnosed my son almost immediatley before he became ill, as i knew the tell tale signs.
I know what my sister and my son go through on a daily basis compared to my dad who has type 2. While I am by no way undermining type 2 personally I think they are 2 different types.

My son now has daily taunts by children at school because of these types of adverts. He is very slim for his age but gets comments like you have diabetes cos you didn't eat the right food etc etc etc
I have been phoned out of work to attend to him at school after a hypo (he has only has 4 at school within the last 5 year)to be met by a teacher who said my nanna has diabetes and she doesn't have hypos, why do you make him have insulin diabetics can take tablets etc etc etc I could go on
So sorry if I have caused offence but looking from a mothers point of view it makes me very angry.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 5, 2009)

*Types*

Don't get me wrong i understand where your coming from, my mum is driving me nuts cause my uncle is type 2 diabetic and has a bs of 2 and 3 as he drinks whisky like it's going out of fashion and because he 'only' gets the shakes my mum thinks i'm a hypercondriac cause i am in hospital with DKA and why am i testing for ketones because he has never had to and i'm being silly because he copes just fine with tablets and why do i make such a fuss!!!! And why am I type 1 and on insulin if my sugars are high cause aren't type 1's just meant to be low all the time etc etc, i mean i have only been on insulin 9 weeks so i'm new to it all anyway but she really does tick me off and when she says 'stop eating rubbish food i get mad too' but we all have issues as type 1 or 2's because we are all individuals and shouldn't be fighting over who has it worse or in my mum's cause 'making a fuss over nothing'


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 5, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Don't get me wrong i understand where your coming from, my mum is driving me nuts cause my uncle is type 2 diabetic and has a bs of 2 and 3 as he drinks whisky like it's going out of fashion and because he 'only' gets the shakes my mum thinks i'm a hypercondriac cause i am in hospital with DKA and why am i testing for ketones because he has never had to and i'm being silly because he copes just fine with tablets and why do i make such a fuss!!!! And why am I type 1 and on insulin if my sugars are high cause aren't type 1's just meant to be low all the time etc etc, i mean i have only been on insulin 9 weeks so i'm new to it all anyway but she really does tick me off and when she says 'stop eating rubbish food i get mad too' but we all have issues as type 1 or 2's because we are all individuals and shouldn't be fighting over who has it worse or in my mum's cause 'making a fuss over nothing'



That's awful Angel, I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. All I can say is that maybe your mum is trying to convince HERSELF that it's not a big deal, or brushing off the seriousness of your diabetes because she doesn't want to deal with it. As for making such a fuss - my nurse said she gets really angry when doctors moan about diabetics with poor control because with all the factors involved (exercise, food, miscalculations, metabolism, glucagon...) she's amazed ANYBODY can control diabetes.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 5, 2009)

sunflower_harvester said:


> Obesity (particually central or viscreal) causes insulin resistance which leads to metabolic syndrome not the other way around. I agree its really irritating to have assumptions made about how you got diabetes whether you're T1 or 2. However although not all T2s are overweight at diagnosis around 80% are so dont know how you can say obesity has nothing to do with it-just becasue you dont like the facts doesnt mean they aren't true!


Dear Sunflower_harvester,

I think we had better call time on this one, before you make any other unfounded assumptions. I am NOT obese I am one of the 20% of type 2s that are normal or below normal weight. I was going to quote you a study that supported my viewpoint, but I guess you would then quote one to me that doesn't - truce? BTW Insulin resistance is one of the metabolic disorders that make up metabolic syndrome!

Regards Dodger


----------



## katie (Jan 6, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Sunflower_harvester,
> 
> I think we had better call time on this one, before you make any other unfounded assumptions. I am NOT obese I am one of the 20% of type 2s that are normal or below normal weight. I was going to quote you a study that supported my viewpoint, but I guess you would then quote one to me that doesn't - truce? BTW Insulin resistance is one of the metabolic disorders that make up metabolic syndrome!
> 
> Regards Dodger



but you have just said you are part of the 20%... so no one is saying you are obese...


----------



## katie (Jan 6, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I don't tend to get too involved in the type 1vs type 2 debate as I don't have either.
> 
> What i think from this thread is that everyone seems to agree on is that they don't want assumptions made about themselves. They wnat to be heard about what there diabetes is and is about for them.
> 
> ...



Hi sofaraway,
I was just wondering... how do you know you that your diabetes wasn't caused by an autoimmune condition?  Were you told the cause?  Are you type 1.5?  Sorry for all the questions and hope u don't mind me asking hehe, but I thought that no one really knows what causes type 1?


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 6, 2009)

katie said:


> Hi sofaraway,
> I was just wondering... how do you know you that your diabetes wasn't caused by an autoimmune condition?  Were you told the cause?  Are you type 1.5?  Sorry for all the questions and hope u don't mind me asking hehe, but I thought that no one really knows what causes type 1?



I have something called MODY (which is usually classed as type 1.5 although thats not an official term), it's classed under the 'other types of diabetes'
It's a genetic insulin sensitive type of diabetes. it's not autoimmune, my beta cells worked fine when I was born but over time they stop producing insulin. I started out on diet, then tablets, now I am on insulin. 
If you want to know more just ask


----------



## katie (Jan 6, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I have something called MODY (which is usually classed as type 1.5 although thats not an official term), it's classed under the 'other types of diabetes'
> It's a genetic insulin sensitive type of diabetes. it's not autoimmune, my beta cells worked fine when I was born but over time they stop producing insulin. I started out on diet, then tablets, now I am on insulin.
> If you want to know more just ask



Thanks, I hadn't heard about this before.  I'm just reading about it on t'internet now


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jan 6, 2009)

C*Dodger

Indeed time may be a good idea! However for the sake of clarity (and not being called a bitch again!) I do not and did not assume you were obese (I believe I said not all T2s were overweight) indeed I know it to be true that 20% are normal or underweight, nor was I trying to aportion 'blame' for the condition but what I was trying to point out was while being overweight had nothing to do with it for you (and the rest of the 20%) it is accepted as a precipitating factor for the other 80%, so to say that weight has nothing to do with T2 full stop is inaccurate. Accepted that insulin resistance is one of the disorders that makes up metabolic syndrome but I was taught that excess weight/visceral fat precipitated both these-however I suspect it may be a chicken and egg scenario. Please accept my apologies if I caused offense.

Sunflower


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2009)

Goodness me why are all the type 1 and 2's arguing.   My daughter has type 1 and is now 8 and has been type 1 since 5 weeks old.   

Whether everyone agrees that type 1 is different/same as type 2 etc etc the advert is wrong.   It really is as simple as that.   Regardless of how many type 2's are obese or how many are thin or how many exercise or how many don't and likewise type 1's the advert is directed at type 2 diabetes and should say very clearly type 2 diabetes.

Arguing between ourselves with facts and figures will not change the advert.  The advert is wrong.   Bad lifestyles do not cause type 1 diabetes, that is a fact.   Bad lifestyles can be a factor with type 2.   I say 'can' as it is not all, which I think has been thoroughly discussed and established here.

Irrelevant of who is fat and who is thin in the type 2's what is happening with the type 1 children out there is horrendous.   DUK have done the 'measure up campaign' the 'silent assassing campaign' and now are advocates in the change4life campaign.   All of these are geared towards type 2 and preventing the masses from becoming type 2.   They have nothing to do with type 1 children (or adults) in any way, shape or form.

Children are getting bullied at school by other children for being fat as that is why they have diabetes.   Even health professionals are now getting it wrong.  A nurse taking blood from my daughter last year looked at the form and said directly to my daughter 'oh diabetes, that is because you ate too many sweets'.   My blood boiled, as you can imagine.

Someone asked if DUK have had any input in this change4life.  The answer is  yes.   They have made a statement saying that on their facebook page.   I urge all the people who would like this advert changed to make it clear on facebook.   There is also another facebook group been opened called 'I am OUTRAGED at the "Change4life" campaign and it gives a list of who to complain to and how.

I know that lots of people will come back to me about this post and some will not be happy but I am prepared for that, my daughter's happiness comes first and I won't sit and let her and my hundreds of friends' type 1 children be bullied at school because of an advert.   Getting type 1 was not their fault and they should never be made to think it is.  One young boy I know has cried alot as he thinks he is going to die soon!   

I promise I am not trying to offend anyone with this post and I know lots of type 2 people as well, some overweight but lots not so I know there are problems there as well but that is a different battle altogether.   

Thank you for reading this and I apologise now if anyone is offended at all, it is sincerely not meant.


----------



## Alba37 (Jan 6, 2009)

What more can I add.....  I'm a Type 2 Mum with a Type 1 son, I agree 100% with the above post.

This campaign is targeting children, so they said on their webchat today, even though it's on all through the night too.  As adults we can understand more, and are not so likely to get bullied, or distressed each time we hear our life expectancy is reduced due to having diabetes, but it's not so easy for children.  

The campaign says:  A series of adverts will feature children saying they will die early of heart disease or diabetes because of their parents' actions.

My son, still has doubts eating the wrong foods has caused his diabetes.  It doesn't matter how many times he's reassured this isn't the case.  Comments like "Oh you must have been so fat before to have diabetes now" and do-gooders watching every bite of food he puts in his mouth, have kept his doubts going.  Adverts such as this, have insinuated to the general public, a sedentary lifestyle and bad diet causes diabetes.  The little knowledge the general public have of diabetes, has become a little more, through the change4life message being hammered all over the TV, Billboards, and double page spreads in the newspapers over the weekend.  

It's wrong, it's misinforming the public, and it's misusing "diabetes.?  Charities will struggle for donations on a "self inflicted" condition.  In my opinion this ad is for people who don?t know anything about diabetes, and the feelings of the 100?s of 1,000 UK diabetics have been ignored.

Oh yes, and DUK support this campaign.


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 6, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Goodness me why are all the type 1 and 2's arguing.   My daughter has type 1 and is now 8 and has been type 1 since 5 weeks old.
> 
> Whether everyone agrees that type 1 is different/same as type 2 etc etc the advert is wrong.   It really is as simple as that.   Regardless of how many type 2's are obese or how many are thin or how many exercise or how many don't and likewise type 1's the advert is directed at type 2 diabetes and should say very clearly type 2 diabetes.
> 
> ...


i strongly agree with you


----------



## katie (Jan 7, 2009)

Now that I have been on the facebook pages I am even more angry about the new advert.  In fact I wasn't angry before, I just couldn't believe it simply said "diabetes" and didn't differentiate.  Now that I have thought about all the kids that are going to get comments from other kids at school because of this advert, it's really sad.  I can't believe Diabetes UK are doing nothing about it.  esspecially after all the recent campaigns about better treatment of kids with diabetes at school. Madness!


----------



## katie (Jan 7, 2009)

The Diabetes UK site seems to be down.  Maybe they are ashamed? nah, probably not.


----------



## Lynne Day (Jan 7, 2009)

I have run a children’s diabetes group for over 14 years and have always encouraged children and teenagers to let people know that they have diabetes oh type1 but as my 17 year old has said he would be very reluctant to let people know that he has diabetes now and as he is entering work life would not like his employers to know  that he has type 1 diabetes  he is very slim and 6 ft tall but feels that people would say he was once fat and also he feels  if he tells them at an interview they would think he is going to be very ill all the time with complications. He has never been ashamed of having type 1 diabetes


----------



## Margo (Jan 7, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Goodness me why are all the type 1 and 2's arguing.   My daughter has type 1 and is now 8 and has been type 1 since 5 weeks old.
> 
> Whether everyone agrees that type 1 is different/same as type 2 etc etc the advert is wrong.   It really is as simple as that.   Regardless of how many type 2's are obese or how many are thin or how many exercise or how many don't and likewise type 1's the advert is directed at type 2 diabetes and should say very clearly type 2 diabetes.
> 
> ...




I totally agree with you Adrienne.  

It is great that there is a campaign to get everyone more interested in diet and exercise, however it is totally wrong for DUK not to have insisted that the adverts should specify Type 2 Diabetes.  Just saying 'diabetes' is inaccurate advertising as Type 1 Diabetes is an auto immune disease and not connected to poor diet or lack of exercise.  (I know this is not the case for all Type 2s too, so the advert is not really doing any favours for Type 2s either.)

My son is 13 and was diagnosed Type 1 nearly two years ago and when we saw the advert on a children's TV program he was worried and said 'Great, now my friends will be thinking I'm fat and about to die'. 

It is wrong for our children to be put into this awkward and upsetting position.  Not enough is being done by DUK for the children with Type 1 diabetes, all the recent advertising has been aimed at Type 2s.  

I dont mean any offence at all to the Type 2s, like others I have friends and family with Type 2 diabetes and advertising to try to prevent people from getting this disease is welcomed, but it seems only right and fair that great thought should be given to the potential effects of any advertising on the Type 1 diabetics, particlularly the children, which could have psycological and detrimental consequences for them.


----------



## lorrie (Jan 7, 2009)

did any one see the news this am it said and i quote that 50 new cases of diabetes is diagnosed daily in london mainly type 2 which is due to poor diet and lack of exercise not may words thats what the news reader said.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

On GMTV there was a rolling banner about how many people were getting diagnosed with diabetes, something like 1 every 3 minutes - that's a lot of people.  It didn't mention 1 or 2 yet again.  However there was then a spoken bit which did mention type 2 for once so well done GMTV for that but not for the banner.

Again, and I'll keep repeating this, this is not a slur against type 2, this is just to protect the type 1 children.


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> On GMTV there was a rolling banner about how many people were getting diagnosed with diabetes, something like 1 every 3 minutes - that's a lot of people.  It didn't mention 1 or 2 yet again.  However there was then a spoken bit which did mention type 2 for once so well done GMTV for that but not for the banner.
> 
> Again, and I'll keep repeating this, this is not a slur against type 2, this is just to protect the type 1 children.



The story is the result of the coverage for Diabetes UK's news story "1 person in the UK is diagnosed with diabetes every three minutes", which marks Diabetes UK's 75th anniversary. More regional broadcast is expected during the next few weeks.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

Admin said:


> The story is the result of the coverage for Diabetes UK's news story "1 person in the UK is diagnosed with diabetes every three minutes", which marks Diabetes UK's 75th anniversary. More regional broadcast is expected during the next few weeks.



Unfortunately the rolling message was wrong though.  It said 'Figures released today from Diabetes UK say that diabetes has risen by (can't remember the figure now,....) rising obsesity levels partly to blame....'  this is giving out a wrong message.  It is generalising diabetes and obesity again.  It should have said 'type 2 diabetes has risen by....... and rising obesity levels are partly to blame. '  If DUK then wanted to add something about type 1, it could then have said 'type 1 diabetes is also rising by....... but the cause of this is unknown and does NOT relate to obesity at all'   Luckily in the spoken broadcast it stipulated type 2 but what good is that if the rolling message was wrong!!

DUK cannot make these generalised statements.  It is damaging the type 1 children.   DUK are damaging their own reputation actually, by keep getting this wrong DUK are undoing their help for children in schools (although I am still not completely aware of what help they actually did).


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 7, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> On GMTV there was a rolling banner about how many people were getting diagnosed with diabetes, something like 1 every 3 minutes - that's a lot of people.  It didn't mention 1 or 2 yet again.  However there was then a spoken bit which did mention type 2 for once so well done GMTV for that but not for the banner.
> 
> Again, and I'll keep repeating this, this is not a slur against type 2, this is just to protect the type 1 children.



Was Dr Hilary Jones on the program? because I think his son is a type 1


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Was Dr Hilary Jones on the program? because I think his son is a type 1



Hi 

I don't know, I didn't see it.  I'll ask my friend.   I didn't know his son was type 1, interesting, I might try and contact him for help in this area.
Thanks for that.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 7, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know, I didn't see it.  I'll ask my friend.   I didn't know his son was type 1, interesting, I might try and contact him for help in this area.
> Thanks for that.



http://www.keepthedoctoraway.co.uk/healthadvice/Dr Hilary Jones talks about diabetes

here is a link that says his son has diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2009)

Admin said:


> The story is the result of the coverage for Diabetes UK's news story "1 person in the UK is diagnosed with diabetes every three minutes", which marks Diabetes UK's 75th anniversary. More regional broadcast is expected during the next few weeks.



I wonder if the staff on BBC South Today are reading this? Tonight they did a little feature where they spoke of the increasing numbers of diagnoses and specifically mentioned Type 2 *and* said that some, but not all Type 2 is linked to obesity.


----------



## mcr (Jan 7, 2009)

*At last*

Thanks Adrienne you know what I am going through it's a pity alot of the other members didn't read my original post correctly instead of jumping on the band wagon.
 Everything Adrienne said in her post was what I was getting across in the original post.
Because of all the advertising children are being bullied in school my son is one of them, there is no point going into school expecting them to address the bullying problem if the nation are miss informed.
I'm sorry but type 1 and 2 are totally different.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Jan 7, 2009)

I find it sad to see people bitching and fighting over the causes and consequences of a disease we all suffer from. The fact is most of the medical world do not fully understand all of the causes and effects of diabetes, let alone come close to finding a cure, surely the aim of the forum should be to support each other, not bitch and pretend that one form is worse than the other/down to individual choices.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jan 7, 2009)

Adrienne said it very eloquently indeed.  Sorry your son is suffering at school mcr. Theres a facebook group formed over the change4 life advert registering their dissatisfaction with the ad the link is http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=43506195749 (although think you may have to be registered on facebook to access it) there is a list of people to complain to about the ads, believe many people have complained to the advertising standards authority already. Some of the stories from the parents of their childrens reactions to this ad and the responses of schools and peers are heartbreaking.


----------



## Corrine (Jan 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if the staff on BBC South Today are reading this? Tonight they did a little feature where they spoke of the increasing numbers of diagnoses and specifically mentioned Type 2 *and* said that some, but not all Type 2 is linked to obesity.



I did see that as was quite glad that they did indeed say *some*, but not all.....


----------



## Alba37 (Jan 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if the staff on BBC South Today are reading this? Tonight they did a little feature where they spoke of the increasing numbers of diagnoses and specifically mentioned Type 2 *and* said that some, but not all Type 2 is linked to obesity.



Wow, that's really good news!  Why can't they all get it right... especially when DUK is involved.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

Ikey the tinker said:


> I find it sad to see people bitching and fighting over the causes and consequences of a disease we all suffer from. The fact is most of the medical world do not fully understand all of the causes and effects of diabetes, let alone come close to finding a cure, surely the aim of the forum should be to support each other, not bitch and pretend that one form is worse than the other/down to individual choices.



Hi Ikey 
I agree with you to a certain extent which is why I put what I did in my original mail.  I don't want to 'bitch' or argue with anyone and I know how serious type 1 and type 2 are.   

The whole point of this particular thread is to protect the type 1 children who did not get diabetes because they were obese or had bad lifestyles  or any other reason.  None of them did.  They just got it.  Now I'll say again that I also mean no malice to any type 2 person out there.  I realise that lots of type 2 people are not obese and do have very good lifestyles but in this particular thread that is not the issue, that is another topic for type 2 people to 'fight' the 'powers that be' about.  This thread is purely to protect the type 1 children, there is nothing else sinister going on.  So if you feel threatened or that there is any 'bitching' going on, then perhaps don't read this thread, start a new one.   I am not saying this to be rude so please don't take it that way, it is just a different topic totally.    

You are quite right in that lots of medical people have no idea about any form of diabetes, even some of the diabetes specialists which is extremely worrying and we do have to support each other and rely on each other.  This whole community 1 and 2 and parents of type 1's is a great community and should thrive.


----------



## lorrie (Jan 7, 2009)

i found your post really upsetting its so easy to forget about the children.being a mum myself i know my children are my pirority and i dont give a toss who upset to make them feel safe and secure


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2009)

lorrie said:


> i found your post really upsetting its so easy to forget about the children.being a mum myself i know my children are my pirority and i dont give a toss who upset to make them feel safe and secure



I'm sorry Lorrie I didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## Lynne Day (Jan 8, 2009)

I have just visited the change for life website you can down load leaflets and poster in one of the leaflets that are aimed at children school staff etc they have got it right by
say "the rate of childhood obesity has lead to in increase in childhood type 2 diabetes”
I do wonder why they have put it in leaflets but not on there adverts and posters.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2009)

Lynne Day said:


> I have just visited the change for life website you can down load leaflets and poster in one of the leaflets that are aimed at children school staff etc they have got it right by
> say "the rate of childhood obesity has lead to in increase in childhood type 2 diabetes?
> I do wonder why they have put it in leaflets but not on there adverts and posters.



That is brilliant, thank goodness they have done that but what about the advert.   I wonder whether the leaflet said that originally or has it been changed with the amount of complaints.  Interesting.


----------



## katie (Jan 8, 2009)

More people are going to see the advert, so they really should correct it.

Ive just started a new thread with a link to the government petition


----------



## AJL (Jan 8, 2009)

mcr said:


> Thanks Adrienne you know what I am going through it's a pity alot of the other members didn't read my original post correctly instead of jumping on the band wagon.
> Everything Adrienne said in her post was what I was getting across in the original post.
> Because of all the advertising children are being bullied in school my son is one of them, there is no point going into school expecting them to address the bullying problem if the nation are miss informed.
> I'm sorry but type 1 and 2 are totally different.



It also affects those of us who were diagnosed as children when we become adults.  I have been diabetic since I was two, I am now 40 and yes I am overweight.  Obviously being overweight did not cause me to become diabetic but I am sure that people who meet me assume that it is my weight that caused the diabetes.  This is despite me walking my dog regularly, going to the gym and doing lots of gardening.   Rather interestingly last year I was talking to an equality diversity officer at work one day and said that I was diabetic - her automatic reaction - to assume that I was type 2, and that is somebody who is in meant to promote equality!  These stereotypes affect all of us which is why it is so important for the government to get the message right/correct when using diabetes in its campaigns.


----------



## Floss (Jan 8, 2009)

Adrienne, i think you've expressed it perfectly in your posts.  Thank you from a parent with a child with type 1.


----------



## mcr (Jan 8, 2009)

I would just like to point out that on our local news recently a teenager took her own life because of the bullying she received at school. She had type 1 from an early age and was bullied daily at school and called a junkie because she had to inject. My son is 9 and children are targeting him now, so god only knows what he if going to have to put up with as he changes school. Noone thinks of these things and the real effect of these advertisments on type1 children.
So while some of you think I have some underlying reason for my original post. I don't, I am just a heartbroken mum worrying on a daily basis about my son, and just wish that people would take a small amount of time to think about the outcome these children have in this very miss informed world we live in.


----------



## xbethanyx (Jan 8, 2009)

mcr - dont you dare apologies for your original post. the ad should be banned. im 21 and have grown up for 9 years constantly being told i've got diabetes because i was fat or ate too many greggs (what the fuck??!!) or sweets. i cant imagine what its gonna be like growing up now with ads like this being put on. the ad being aired is to show the consequences of a crap lifestyle - its a fact type 1 has NOTHING to do with a crap lifestyle therefore why is this not made clear??!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Can I urge you all to go on to facebook and join the 'I am outraged at the change4life campaign' and also sign the petition at 
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/change4life/

We will get there eventually.   Diabetes UK have posted this on their facebook page  :

Hi,

We have listened to your concerns about the Change4Life campaign and raised the issue with the Department of Health. They have confirmed that all future Change4Life campaign materials (although it is too late to change the TV ad) will differentiate between Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes.

Thank you for all your feedback on this issue. 

Our chief executive Douglas Smallwood has made the following comment regarding this issue. ?Diabetes UK understands that many people still don?t realise that there are different types of diabetes. Whilst we aim to raise awareness of the seriousness of diabetes, we are also working to improve people?s understanding of the different types.? 

Best wishes,
Diabetes UK

It's all very well Douglas Smallwood making that lovely comment but has he told anyone else except us, who know the differences.  

Also the bit about not being able to stop they advert, they can actually take it down off the TV.   I have a friend who has found all sorts of links for doing that so that is not right and we are continuing the fight.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Jan 8, 2009)

What a wet and disappointing response from DUK. These are the people who are supposed to represent us and our interests. Pathetic. If I had a subscription I'd cancel it.

Adrienne you are absolutely right-it may be too late to change it but it can be pulled off TV. can I join you in urging everyone to join the facebook group, sign the petition and also complain to the advertising standards authority as I suspect this is where action will come from-not DUK.


----------



## Scorpio (Jan 8, 2009)

The advert is typical - it focuses on a particular life style and blames it for everything.  I was in my early 30's when i was diagnosed too old for type 1 and 2 young for type 2.  My consultant says that i cud be classed as either.  I take both tablets and insulin - i sometimes feel that there is almost a competition between the different types - but at the end of the day we all in the same boat...so knickers to the advert - we are the best source of information....


----------



## Caroline (Jan 9, 2009)

Scorpio you put it perfectly whn you said knickers to the advert we are the best source of information


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi

Just to let you know that the Change4life website has now been altered to read type 2 diabetes.

We are getting there, they are listening.   Now we need to concentrate on the adverts. 

Thanks to everyone who is helping with this bombardment to all and sundry, we need to continue.

I do realise that is it not fair on type 2's as well as type 2 is not all about being obese and bad lifestyles but at the moment this is all about protecting the type 1 children (and adults) for which obesity and bad living has absolutely nothing to do with their kind of diabetes ever.

Thanks


----------



## Alba37 (Jan 9, 2009)

mcr said:


> I would just like to point out that on our local news recently a teenager took her own life because of the bullying she received at school. She had type 1 from an early age and was bullied daily at school and called a junkie because she had to inject. My son is 9 and children are targeting him now, so god only knows what he if going to have to put up with as he changes school. Noone thinks of these things and the real effect of these advertisments on type1 children.
> So while some of you think I have some underlying reason for my original post. I don't, I am just a heartbroken mum worrying on a daily basis about my son, and just wish that people would take a small amount of time to think about the outcome these children have in this very miss informed world we live in.



Same here.  



Floss said:


> Adrienne, i think you've expressed it perfectly in your posts.  Thank you from a parent with a child with type 1.



Same here again.

I'd just like to add, I complained to a newspaper regarding an article they publish "killing your children with kindness"

I was greatful, and surprised to get a response, and it shows we need to keep at the government.

She said:

_I should point out that our story was citing a direct quote from the Department of Health?s Change for Life campaign and as such we cannot alter it to include a distinction between type 1 and type 2 diabetes._


----------

